# TIS-SULA



## Ruzanna

Hola. 
Es la primera vez que necesito su ayuda con catalán. Estoy traduciendo un documento académico de una alumna. Aparece esta creo que abreviatura TIS-SULA y sigue un número de diez digitos. No entiendo qué es.


----------



## Bevj

¿Es un documento de un colegio en Cataluña?  ¿Qué tipo de documento?  ¿Es un titular o aparece en un texto?


----------



## Ruzanna

Sí, es de Barcelona. Como entendí, dice que la alumna está registrada en una escuela en Ciclo Superior 6é.  Esa abreviatura aparece en el texto después del nombre y lugar de nacimiento.
Ciclo Superior - lo entiendo como Secundaria porque la alumna tiene 12 años.


----------



## Bevj

Gracias.  Para que se entienda bien, ¿Es un certificado de matrícula en un instituto? O si no, ¿cuál es el propósito del documento?


----------



## Ruzanna

Para certificar que la alumna estudia en esta escuela. No creo que se trate de universidad porque tiene 12 años. Y dice Escola Tomas Moro.


----------



## RIU

TIS = Targeta d'Identificació Sanitària.

Edito, SULA crec que pot ser les primeres lletres de la identificació, així, si la nena es diu, per exemple, Laura Suarez, és possible que la seva identificació sigui:

TIS = SULA 1234567890


----------



## Bevj

Clar!  
Però SULA sería, per exemple,  Laura *SU*arez* LA*porta. 

Ruzanna, a ver si las letras coinciden con los apellidos del alumno.


----------



## Circunflejo

Bevj said:


> Però SULA sería, per exemple, Laura *SU*arez* LA*porta.


Potser, però crec que és més probable, per exemple, *S*usanna *U*rgell* L*aporta *A*ndreu o *S*allent *U*strell, *L*aia *A*gnès.


----------



## Bevj

No crec.
Estic segura que son les primeres dues lletres de cada cognom.
Però suposo que Ruzanna té accés al nom de l'alumne i pot verificar.

(No puc mirar-ho jo,  per ser una extranjera amb un sol cognom  així que la meva tarjeta porta les primeres quatre lletres d'aquest.)

No obstant, ara m'ha entrat el dubte perque aquesta tarjeta es diu TSI en català - Tarjeta Sanitària Individual - i no TIS


----------



## RIU

Ara em feu dubtar...




Bevj said:


> Tarjeta Sanitària Individual



Potser fa anys fora així, ves a saber.


----------



## RIU

En efecte, les dues primeres del primer cognom i les dues segones del segon, com dius, @Bevj  més deu dígits.


----------



## Ruzanna

De hecho, su apellido empezaba con SULA. Pero no entiendo bien este idioma. Pueden escribir en español?
TIS es Tarjeta Individual Sanitària ?


----------



## Bevj

Sí.
Hay un poquito de duda porque en catalán se llama TSI, no TIS, pero creo que RIU tiene razón y se refiere a esta tarjeta.
En teoría el alumno debe tener dos apellidos y las cuatro letras de la tarjeta deben ser las dos primeras de cada apellido.
(por ejemplo como puse en el aporte #7).
Aquí tienes más detalles:  
*Codi d'identificació personal (CIP).* És el conjunt de regles (expressades amb números i/o lletres) que, de manera individual i unívoca, permet identificar cada persona acreditada del CatSalut.


----------



## Circunflejo

Bevj said:


> Hay un poquito de duda porque en catalán se llama TSI, no TIS, pero creo que RIU tiene razón y se refiere a esta tarjeta.



La web del hospital Joan XXIII de Tarragona fa ús de TIS. En la web del hospital Joan XXIII de Tarragona se usa TIS: Procés ambulatori – Institut Català de la Salut. Crec que es la opció que fa més sentit. Creo que es la opción que tiene más sentido.


----------



## Bevj

Sí,  sin duda es correcto a pesar de la diferencia en el nombre.

Targeta sanitària individual (TSI)

La targeta sanitària individual (TSI) és el document que identifica i permet l'accés als centres i els serveis del sistema sanitari públic assignats.


----------



## Ruzanna

Muchas gracias. Me interesa, esta tarjeta individual sanitaria sirve como identificación? Por qué se menciona en un certificado escolar?


----------



## Bevj

No sirve como identificación. 
Supongo que la necesitan para poder llevar al alumno al médico/hospital en el caso de que  tuviera un accidente o cayera enfermo en horario escolar.
Hace falta mostrar esta tarjeta para beneficiarse de los servicios sanitarios de la Seguridad Social.


----------



## RIU

Ruzanna said:


> Por qué se menciona en un certificado escolar?



Porque es obligatorio para el sistema de educación saber, o poder comunicar al sistema de salud en caso de necesitarse, el número de historial médico del alumno. No olvidemos que mientras el alumno está en el centro escolar, en realidad está bajo custodia temporal.


----------

